#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  zelf statieven maken

## fredjuhh

Binnenkort hebben we als het goed is 6meter 2e hands truss, maar alleen geen statieven. Nou kun je ze natuurlijk het beste kopen, maar voor een stevige set ben je gewoon veel kwijt  :Frown:  ) Dus kopen is eigenlijk niet echt een optie.
Nu had ik dus alvast wat lopen kijken hoe andere statieven in elkaar zitten, misschien dat me pa nog takels kan regelen/vinden zodat het echte windups kunnen worden, maar waarschijnlijk wordt t gewoon uitschuiven. Me vader is lasser van beroep, dus dat gaat wel lukken  :Wink: 

dit wou ik dus als vorbeeld nemen, 4 poten die je uit kunt klappen.

Ik zat te denken om de poten dan met een schanierpunt te monteren, en als je ze uitklapt er een borgpen doorheen te steken. Leek mij de meest stijve en toch nog eenvoudige methode.

En anders volgens de insteek methode:


Wat is volgens jullie de beste methode?

----------


## kwaak

wij hebben ons truss-systeem ook zelf gebouwd. we werken er nu zo'n 2 jaar mee en het werkt nog steeds perfect. het bestaat uit 2 vierkante dozen die in elkaar kunnen schuiven met niet al te veel speling. elke doos is 2m lang (kan je zeggen voor vervoer te lang, maar in onze auto maakt dat niet uit.).in de binnenste doos is een gleuf gevreesd. daarin valt precies de staalkabel van de door ons op de kopt getikte lieren. mijn oom is ook lasser dus dat zit wel goed. de poten vormen een klein probleem. ik wilde het degelijk hebben zonder zwakke punten dus ontwierpen we ook een "dozensysteem". het bestaat uit 2 holle dozen die we aan elkaar hebben gelast. in het midden staat op een verstevigd stuk weer een stuk doos waar het statief overheen valt. die zitten geborgd door middel van 2 zware bouten/moeren. het katrolletje van een zelfbouw systeem vormt een zwakte. er komen met het omhoog hijssen enorm veel krachten op te staan. doordat ons katrolletje niet direct naast het statief zat is hij dus een paar keer dubbel geklapt. spelenderwijs vonden we steeds sterkere oplossingen. de staalkabel zit aan de binnenste doos vast door een soort voet. als de truss op de gewenste hoogte is, borgen we hem per kant met 2 bouten/moeren. en dan onlasten we de kabel en dus ook het katrolletje. ik zou zeggen sterkte, zie foto en als er vragen zijn hoor ik het wel. owjah onze lieren kunnen perstuk 500kg trekken kostten 50,- per stuk nieuw!!!

----------


## rinus bakker

Je gaat een hefwerktuig bouwen, dus werktuigkundige, je gaat zelf zorgen voor een:
- CE-verklaring van overeenstemming, in dit geval met de minimale eisen uit de MachineRichtlijn,
- risico-analyse, waarbij aantoonbaar alle mogelijk gevaren die met het product en de beoogde samenhangen zo klein mogelijk worden gemaakt,
- gebruiksaanwijzing, waarbij de resterende gevaren in duidelijke aanwijzingen en waarschuwingen zijn vervat.
- Technische constructie-dossier, waarbij de toegepaste materialen, de erop uitgeoefende krachten en de spanningsberekeningen plus veilige belastingen zijn weergegeven. Dat moet je binnen 5 werkdagen aan officiele instanties (bijv. ArbeidsInspectie) kunnen overleggen.

PS: je hebt het over een takel, maar je bedoelt waarschijnlijk een liertje! Oeps en dat voor een aankomend werktuigbouwer!
Bezint eer gij begint!

Kortom: 
suc6!

----------


## kwaak

hier de foto:

----------


## kwaak

rinus heb je een site waar alle benodigde informatie op staat, zodat ik dat nog eens na kan lezen en eventueel dingen kan aanpassen op de statieven.????

----------


## fredjuhh

kwaak: zien er best mooi uit  :Smile:  ik zag ze al eerder staan in t topic van dat feestje. Enigste verschil is eigenlijk dat jouw voeten dus afneembaar zijn, en je niet hoeft te tillen als al het licht omgoog gaat.
Rinus: Als je zo zou kijken, zou in feite nix van onze disco zowat nog correct zijn [:I] Ik snap dat alles gekeurd moet zijn enzo, maar voor ons is dat eigenlijk niet te doen, we moeten het niet voor nix van zelfbouw hebben  :Wink:

----------


## tonnie

Je kunt wel iets zelf maken maar het zal nooit een vmb tower worden
Als ik iets zelf zou maken zou ik 1 uitschuivend deel maken met een lier .
als je vader een beetje handig is met lassen e.d. kun je best iets moois maken 
groeten Tonnie     (VMB ROULES)

----------


## Gast1401081

lekker, die smalle voeten, als je op hoogte komt krijg je een wel zeer wankel evenwicht...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fredjuhh_
> Rinus: Als je zo zou kijken, zou in feite nix van onze disco zowat nog correct zijn [:I] Ik snap dat alles gekeurd moet zijn enzo, maar voor ons is dat eigenlijk niet te doen, we moeten het niet voor nix van zelfbouw hebben



2Fredjuhh,

Pleit dat nou tegen mij of tegen jezelf? 
Echt niet alles hoeft gekeurd te zijn, maar als er achteraf iets mis mee blijkt te zijn in ontwerp of uitvoering HANG je "verschrikkelijk".

Is er soms ook al reden dat ik je moet gaan waarschuwen dat je jezelf (of anderen) niet electrocuteert?
Als je 'stroomgebruikende' apparatuur maakt lap je de regels (Laagspannings Richtlijn!) daarvoor toch ook niet aan je laars?

Of is zelfbouwen eigenlijk hetzelfde als "klooien en maar wat aanrommelen" in jouw ogen? 
Daarmee doe je heel veel zelfbouwers zwaar tekort!
Overigens heb je onder de zelfbouwers dan ook nog meerdere categorien, zoals oa:
- slaafse nabootsers,
- inventieve verbeteraars,
- slimme uitvinders.

Het is natuurlijk ook onbillijk dat jij met die goedkope maar potentieel gevaarlijke apparatuur een (hobby-prijs) positie krijgt aan de onderkant van de markt, waardoor de prijsconcurentie voor de bonafide gebruikers met goede appartuur op een oneerlijke manier wordt gevoerd.
Maar nu gaan we off-topic. 
Met een "cheapness" argument krijg je de ArbeidsInspectie of de rechter nooit overtuigd, en dat is maar goed ook. 
Overigens als je vader lasser is weet hij vast wel dat ook voor laswerkzaamheden allerlei regelgeving in kwaliteit en veiligheid bestaat. Zo's statief vergt ook ook de nodige kennis/ervaring van een constructiebankwerker, maar daarin zal je Pa dan ook wel thuis zijn.

----------


## kwaak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> lekker, die smalle voeten, als je op hoogte komt krijg je een wel zeer wankel evenwicht...



om wat gaat dit nou??

----------


## rinus bakker

Om 500kg (???) op pakweg 3,5m hoogte op een basis van ca. 80cm misschien?

----------


## AJB

Ik heb zo het idee dat de heren Kwaak en Ferry nog eens rustig onder het genot van een kopje koffie moet nadenken over de bezigheden... Behalve marktverzieking, concurrentie-vervalsing, bewust onveilig werken, een slap zelfbeeld en het continue verschuilen achter de vervormde term 'zelfbouwer', is er idd niets aan de hand ...[V]

sterkte mannen, nu maar hopen dat er nooit iets mis gaat... dan wordt het namelijk je levenlang werken voor anderen...(en terecht !)

----------


## kwaak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Om 500kg (???) op pakweg 3,5m hoogte op een basis van ca. 80cm misschien?



ff het gaat erom dat het nooit aan de lier kan liggen.
dat ding trekt nooit 500kg omhoog en ik ben zelf al opzoek naar goede statieven  :Wink: 
het zijn alleen voor mij de perfect beginners statieven geweest.
en tuurlijk weet ik dat ik fout zat (zit), maar moest ergens mee beginnen.

----------


## Reemski

He, fredje.....

Even over het marktpositieverhaal..
Je zit in mijn regio. Niet met rommel aankomen voor een goede prijs he. Deze moet er dan ook naar zijn (laag!). [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Een statief zelf bouwen vind ik inderdaad ook ERG twijfelachtig. Zeker omdat ik al enkele vorige knutselwerken voorbij heb zien komen  met een twijfelachtige kwaliteit. Hoewel niet op het gebied van rigging.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:het zijn alleen voor mij de perfect beginners statieven geweest.



Mooi. Dan kan nu de haakse slijper erin...

----------


## kwaak

hoezo dat nou weer?

----------


## AJB

Sorry hoor maar moet DAT uitgelegd worden !!!![xx(]

----------


## Reemski

Misschien iets voor een volgende meeting??? [8D]

----------


## fredjuhh

Tjah, zelfbouw kun je wel meteen afkeuren als slecht, aleen omdat t ongekeurd is, maar ik denk dat een paar stevig gelaste statieven nog altijd beter zullen zijn dan de goedkope 3 poten die wel in het budget liggen. En ik vraag me af of die ook allemaal gekeurd zijn enzo. 
Rn zwaar belast zullen ze ook niet worden (vandaar dat t ook geen windups moeten worden, wat erin komt: 2x scan, 4xpar 56, strobo, par36 en 2x flower effecten. Op t ene feest zal het eens wat meer zijn als de ander, maar de 6meter zal heus niet volhangen  :Wink: 

En blijven werken met de set die we nu hebben is denk ook gevaarlijker, dat is namelijk zon platte truss met kunstof montage spul.

----------


## Gast1401081

omdat je voeten maar 80 cm breed zijn, de meeste statieven zijn 2 meter , of nog meer.
Ik zei al, wat een wankel evenwicht...

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:Tjah, zelfbouw kun je wel meteen afkeuren als slecht, aleen omdat t ongekeurd is, maar ik denk dat een paar stevig gelaste statieven nog altijd beter zullen zijn dan de goedkope 3 poten die wel in het budget liggen. En ik vraag me af of die ook allemaal gekeurd zijn enzo.



Als je die driepoten niet overbelast zou ik toch liever met die dingen op stap gaan hoor.

Misschien zou je eens kunnen kijken of je niet zolang statieven kunt huren. Zeker als je dit vaak doet kun je hier nog weleens een flinke korting op krijgen. Dan kun je gewoon op een veilige manier genoeg geld verdienen om zo veilige statieven te kopen.

----------


## Contour

Zoals Rinus al aangaf is het ontwerpen van dit soort voorwerpen meer iets dat je kunt overlaten aan de mensen met de juiste opleiding. Niet dat die ALTIJD goed weten wat ze doen, maar tijdens hun opleiding hebben ze in ieder geval kennis gemaakt met mogelijke problemen waar jij nog niet eens over hebt nagedacht. Als voorbeeld zou je kunnen noemen de uitvoering van de las, en de doorrekening op vermoeiing. 

O ja, ik studeer Werktuigbouw aan de TU Delft, maar zolang ik mijn bul nog niet heb, zal ik zeker geen dingen ontwerpen die een gevaar kunnen opleveren voor mensen. Nu kan iemand ook geplet raken onder een van door mij ontworpen luidsprekers maar dat is wel een ander verhaal zal je begrijpen.

MVG Contour

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Zoals Rinus al aangaf is het ontwerpen van dit soort voorwerpen meer iets dat je kunt overlaten aan de mensen met de juiste opleiding. Niet dat die ALTIJD goed weten wat ze doen, maar tijdens hun opleiding hebben ze in ieder geval kennis gemaakt met mogelijke problemen waar jij nog niet eens over hebt nagedacht. Als voorbeeld zou je kunnen noemen de uitvoering van de las, en de doorrekening op vermoeiing. 
> 
> O ja, ik studeer Werktuigbouw aan de TU Delft, maar zolang ik mijn bul nog niet heb, zal ik zeker geen dingen ontwerpen die een gevaar kunnen opleveren voor mensen. Nu kan iemand ook geplet raken onder een van door mij ontworpen luidsprekers maar dat is wel een ander verhaal zal je begrijpen.
> 
> MVG Contour



Tjah, met zoiets kan ik het eigenlijk niet meer dan eens zijn, maar als het statief wat we nu hebben om zou vallen denk ik dat het probleem even ernstig zou zijn. Risico zal er altijd blijven, alleen al maak ik het zelf ben ik er zelf verantwoordelijk voor.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fredjuhh_
> Risico zal er altijd blijven, alleen al maak ik het zelf ben ik er zelf verantwoordelijk voor.



*Altijd Verantwoordelijk (= strafrecht) en ook
altijd Aansprakelijk (= civiel recht)* 
HH en deze posting is mede mogelijk gemaakt door de import (Franse) kernenergie!

----------


## Eclipse

> citaat:Rn zwaar belast zullen ze ook niet worden (vandaar dat t ook geen windups moeten worden, wat erin komt: 2x scan, 4xpar 56, strobo, par36 en 2x flower effecten. Op t ene feest zal het eens wat meer zijn als de ander, maar de 6meter zal heus niet volhangen



Beste Ferry, ik las dit op je site





> citaat:- In grote zalen kunnen we tevens gebruik maken van de Geni, deze lamp met een vermogen van 800w geeft prachtige stralen, en heeft vele mogelijkheden



En waar hang je dit effect dan aan op???

----------


## dj Q-bone

Die geni staat appart op een zelfbouw metalen statief (door zijn pa gemaakt) aangezien deze veel weegt (25 kilo). En deze zal ook hierop blijven staan (met saftey, 3 bouten en borgpen in het statief  :Big Grin:

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj Q-bone_
> 
> Die geni staat appart op een zelfbouw metalen statief (door zijn pa gemaakt) aangezien deze veel weegt (25 kilo). En deze zal ook hierop blijven staan (met saftey, 3 bouten en borgpen in het statief



is zelfs geneens zelf gemaakt  :Wink:  is "geleend" van zijn werk  :Wink: .

----------


## rinus bakker

"geleend"?
is dat gehuurd zonder te betalen of 'permanent van stallingplaats veranderd' (= dus: "gejat"??) 
Kom op zeg zo gaan we toch niet met elkaar om?
Wat bedoel je nou met "geleend"?

----------


## kwaak

daar heb je vrienden voor, of zie ik dat verkeerd?

----------


## Gast1401081

dacht ff genie te lezen, ( is een soort van echte hoogwerker, zewg maar..)maar dat viel weer tegen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Nou Fred,

Na zoveel commentaar weet dus wel waar je op moet letten, als je serieus er nog mee door wil gaan.
Het best is en blijft natuurlijk een nieuw statief compleet in de winkel gekocht.

Wil je d'r mee door gaan: plaats het resultaat ook nog ff in dit Rigging-foto forum. Kunnen we weer verder gaan met afkraken  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> Het best is en blijft natuurlijk een nieuw statief compleet in de winkel gekocht.



2jurjen,

of dat het best is weet je natuurlijk niet; 
ooit is die fabrikant ook begonnen met zelfbouw, maar:
als zijn product niet voldoet aan de MachineRichtlijn - en dat houdt dus ook in een goede en duidelijke gebruiksaanzwijzing - dan kun je bij het falen van zijn product vervolgens hem aansprakelijk stellen, nadat je eerst als gebruiker ervan aansprakelijk was gesteld door (de verzekeraar) van het slachtoffer.

Blijf je als gebruiker geheel binnen alle aanwijzingen van de gebruiksaanwijzing (dan moet je die wel hebben natuurlijk!) dan heeft kennelijk het product gefaald,
en is daarmee de (Europese) Product AansprakelijkheidsRichtlijn van toepassing. 
Die is in Nederland ingepast in het Burgerlijk Wetboek, en dat houdt in dat de kwaliteit en veiligheid van een product nog 10 jaar na het laatst geproduceerde exemplaar de aansprakelijkheid blijft van de fabrikant, ook voor al die tijd kennelijk verborgen gebleven gebreken!
En dan ben je geheel en al de fabrikant als je aan zelfbouw doet! 
Zelfbouw is in eerste instantie goedkoper maar draagt ook een groter risico.

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> "geleend"?
> is dat gehuurd zonder te betalen of 'permanent van stallingplaats veranderd' (= dus: "gejat"??) 
> Kom op zeg zo gaan we toch niet met elkaar om?
> Wat bedoel je nou met "geleend"?



gewoon, gebruikte ze niet op zijn werk, dus kon hij em wel meenemen. Is hij nu een dief? [xx(]
Naja, ik wacht wel ff af, misschien dat me vader nog goeie ideeén heeft, en anders flink sparen  :Wink: 

welk gewicht zouden de statieven eigenlijk zo ongeveer moeten kunnen hebben met 6m truss,2xscan,4xpar 2xflower en wat extra zut+ marge om uit te breiden? een 35KG/statief?

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik dacht dat de regel was wat het minst sterke statief kan houden (als je 2 verschillende gebruikt.. max gewicht X2 en daarvan 75% is maximum load op je truss

----------


## splash

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fredjuhh_
> gewoon, gebruikte ze niet op zijn werk, dus kon hij em wel meenemen. Is hij nu een dief?



Dat hangt er vanaf of het mocht van zijn baas.... (of heeft je vader een eigen bedrijf? In dat geval zal het wel in orde zijn. (tenzij het niet mocht van zichzelf..  :Big Grin: ))

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door splash_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door fredjuhh_
> ...



hehe, nouja, het zal vast wel gemogen hebben, misschien dat ze t wel wegmikte ofzo. Hij had hem namelijk mee in de tijd dat ze aan het opruimen waren. Evenals 12aderige kabel, harting/krachtstroom zut enzo  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

we raken weer off-topic (mijn schuld!),
maar wat is het plan met die statieven?
zelf iets ontwerpen en bouwen?
zelf iets imiteren en nabouwen?
of huren en later wat kopen?

Let altijd of er een gebruiksaanwijzing ('manual') bijzit.
Is ontwerp en keuring volgens VBG-9 dan mag je ze NIET boven mensen gebruiken!
Is het volgens VBG-70 (of BGV-C1) dan is het wel OK voor gebruik boven personen.
Hoe goedkoper het statief is, hoe groter de kans dat het gemaakt is volgens de eerstgenoemnde ontwerp-eis.

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> we raken weer off-topic (mijn schuld!),
> maar wat is het plan met die statieven?
> zelf iets ontwerpen en bouwen?
> zelf iets imiteren en nabouwen?
> of huren en later wat kopen?
> 
> Let altijd of er een gebruiksaanwijzing ('manual') bijzit.
> ...



Dus met die eerste regeling is het zo dat je ze alleen boven/achter de disco bar mag zetten?
Tjah ik twijfel nog steeds  :Wink:  als ik t zo lees raden jullie t natuurlijk allemaal af enzo, best begrijpelijk.
Op zich heb ik t maar 1a2x in de maand nodig, dus hoef ik er niet lang mee te werken, dus een tijdelijke oplossing zoals huren kan ook.

Want t truss op de speakers leggen met een sjorband lijkt me ook niet echt veilig  :Wink: 

PS:6m square truss, wat weegt dat ong.? 10-15Kg?

----------


## rinus bakker

Gewicht van square truss....
merk, type (buiswanddikte) formaat (20? of 30?-er,
indicatie: 30-er vierkant al gauw 5 a 7 kg/m. 
6m is dus pakweg 30 - 42kg!
En wat betreft die dingen die je eraan gaat hangen:
De weegschaal (van je moeder?) geeft al snel een redelijke indicate!
De kabels er niet vergeten bij te rekenen....
En dan weet je nog niet wat de uitbreiding is in de komende paar jaar, 
maar wel wat er nu al meteen op een statief komt te rusten!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaatf dat het best is weet je natuurlijk niet



Nee idd
Maar ik denk da t een grotere kans is da de huidige fabrieken betere kwaliteit leveren dan een vader en zoon (als k goed heb opgelet) die eens besluiten hun 2 eerste statieven in elkaar te lassen.
Dan moet je een verrekte goed plan hebben, verrekte goed materiaal...
Dit alles kan qua kosten toch nog wel hoog oplopen, denk k zo...

Correct me if I'm wrong!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:6m square truss, wat weegt dat ong.? 10-15Kg



Je weet nu al da je square wil nemen?
Stel da je statieven straks nie zo veel belasting aankunnen, dan kun je toch net zo goed triangle nemen?
Nog niet alles uitsluiten! Zie ook mijn vorige posting jegens Rinus...

----------


## dj Q-bone

Dat truss IS Square truss (2e hands partijtje) En zoals je kan lezen zijn het idd vader en zoon, en misschien zetten ze wel hun eerste statiefen inelkaar, het is zeker niet het eerste dat ze uberhaupt inelkaar zetten. Vader heeft lasbedrijf  :Wink: 

Maargoed, voor aanstaande feest van donderdag huren we 2 manfrotto windups. En daarna zien we wel weer verder, misschien toch maar doorsparen, maar wordt toch wel erg prijzig dan. Voor zover ik gezien heb, zijn de statiefen die een beetje zin hebben zo rond de 400/500 euro stuk geprijsd. Das weer wat minder  :Frown:

----------


## kwaak

en welke statieven zijn dat dan?

----------


## dj Q-bone

Tja, staat in de verhuurlijst geen typenummer, maar de specs: Manfrotto opdraai statief 3.80 meter hoogte, 30 kg draaggewicht.

Dit is wel weinig kwa gewicht, maar we halen het net als we de statieven wat meer naar het midden plaatsen, dus dat de truss naar buiten "uitsteekt"

Bij het zoeken naar bruikbare windups zag ik ook nog ergens Mobiltech's staan SP1 TA en SP2 TA. Ze hebben 60 respectievelijk 80 kg draagvermogen. Zijn deze iets? Gebruikers ervaringen? Of is het helemaal niks?

----------


## Joost van Ens

Hallo, ik weet dat ik soms niet al te dom ben maar dit slaat alles. Als je je trussoverspanning inkort door de statieven meer naar het midden te verplaatsen, Kan je truss meer hebben. Tussen de poten dan. Maar het totaal gewicht voor je statieven blijft exact gelijk. Of ben ik nu nog niet helemaal wakker?

groeten

----------


## kwaak

jah idd dat begrijp ik ook niet helemaal, maar waarom ga je niet gewoon voor goede vmb's?????????? daar is toch niets mis mee.

----------


## dj Q-bone

Heb ik dan ooit gezegd dat er iets mis was met VMB's? Ik zou er graag een setje van willen hebben hoor... betaal jij? Ik heb het geld niet... en er eigenlijk ook niet voor over. Het moet ook een beetje mijn hobby blijven, en ik kan niet 500 euro per statief gaan uitgeven.

En waarom ben je zelf niet voor goede vmb's gegaan? Als ik het mij goed herriner heb JIJ juist 2 zelfbouw wind-ups.

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Joost van Ens_
> 
> Hallo, ik weet dat ik soms niet al te dom ben maar dit slaat alles. Als je je trussoverspanning inkort door de statieven meer naar het midden te verplaatsen, Kan je truss meer hebben. Tussen de poten dan. Maar het totaal gewicht voor je statieven blijft exact gelijk. Of ben ik nu nog niet helemaal wakker?
> 
> groeten



snap ik ook niet helemaal [:P] want t gewicht blijft IDD gewoon t zelfde  :Smile: 




> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> jah idd dat begrijp ik ook niet helemaal, maar waarom ga je niet gewoon voor goede vmb's?????????? daar is toch niets mis mee.



900 voor een set statieven zou eigenlijk te duur zijn als je kijkt hoevaak we ze gebruiken, dan is huren een betere optie, en dan eens aankijken hoeveel we het de komende tijd nodig hebben. Wellicht iets 2e hands opzoeken.

edit: ohw, er was al een nieuwe pagina  :Smile:

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik bedoelde ook niet dat het gewicht veranderde. Maar je kan de truss dan in het midden meer belasten zonder dat je een verhoogd risico op doorzakken krijgt. Volgens Improve dan.

----------


## dj_lucv

Met statieven van deze orde hoef je echt niet bang te zijn dat je truss door gaat hangen hoor  :Wink:  Als je er zware VMB's e.d. onder gaat <s>hangen</s>zetten heb je natuurlijk wel meer kans om aan het maximale gewicht te komen.

----------


## kwaak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj Q-bone_
> 
> Heb ik dan ooit gezegd dat er iets mis was met VMB's? Ik zou er graag een setje van willen hebben hoor... betaal jij? Ik heb het geld niet... en er eigenlijk ook niet voor over. Het moet ook een beetje mijn hobby blijven, en ik kan niet 500 euro per statief gaan uitgeven.
> 
> En waarom ben je zelf niet voor goede vmb's gegaan? Als ik het mij goed herriner heb JIJ juist 2 zelfbouw wind-ups.



kijk die stap heb ik dus gemaakt door te zeggen we maken eerst zelf statieven voor die paar feesten, maar nu zijn we naar goede statieven aan het kijken. nieuw of 2de hands. nu moeten we ze gaan huren. en de overweging is, wat is op termijn duurder.  :Smile:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_lucv_
> 
> Met statieven van deze orde hoef je echt niet bang te zijn dat je truss door gaat hangen hoor [] Als je er zware VMB's e.d. onder gaat hangen heb je natuurlijk wel meer kans om aan het maximale gewicht te komen.



[?]
Ff nadenken voor je wat post!

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> kijk die stap heb ik dus gemaakt door te zeggen we maken eerst zelf statieven voor die paar feesten, maar nu zijn we naar goede statieven aan het kijken. nieuw of 2de hands. nu moeten we ze gaan huren. en de overweging is, wat is op termijn duurder.



juist, zoiets hebben wij nu ook, veel gebruiken we het nog niet, en het zou nu ook wel leuk zijn om eerst eens wat terug te verdienen voordat we weer van alles aan gaan schaffen.

----------


## kwaak

jah maar je moet voor jezelf kijken waarin je gaat investeren. wat is voor je toekomst het beste !!! sterkte  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_lucv_
> ...



Hallo Tom,
ja, dit is voor mij ook wel een beetje een aan wartaal grenzende posting.

----------


## djcenter

Bij deze ik zoek er ook nog een paar vmb's of works ,
iemand die ze aanbiedt ? tweedehands.

lol

 :Smile: [?]

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj Q-bone_
> 
> Ik bedoelde ook niet dat het gewicht veranderde.







> citaat:
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geplaatst door dj_lucv
> 
> Met statieven van deze orde hoef je echt niet bang te zijn dat je truss door gaat hangen hoor [] Als je er zware VMB's e.d. onder gaat hangen heb je natuurlijk wel meer kans om aan het maximale gewicht te komen.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



zullen we het maar wel over de massa hebben, en niet over het gewicht??? Het gewicht kan altijd veranderen, de massa niet....

----------


## dj_lucv

Beetje vage post inderdaad. Wat ik bedoel is dat we het hier niet over zware constructies hebben waarbij je tegen de limieten van de truss aan loopt. Zeker als je zelfbouw of zwakke statieven gebruikt hoef je niet bang te zijn dat je gelimiteerd wordt door de maximale last die de truss kan dragen.

----------


## dj Q-bone

Mooi, ik heb de truss vandaag opgehaald. 3x 2 meter square truss. Verbinding aanelkaar is nog DMV boutjes en moeren, is behoorlijk bekrast, maar past zonder kieren op elkaar, is niet gebogen, geen kapotte lasnaden enz... Ik ben er dus heel tevreden mee  :Big Grin:  En het is zekers te weten een grootte verbetering op onze ouwe showtecbrug.

Ook wel handig, aan de linkerkant en aan de rechterkant zit al een cilinder bevestigt die je in een statief kan zetten, en dan kan vastzetten. Scheelt meteen weer twee truss-adapters

----------


## kwaak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj Q-bone_
> 
> 
> 
> Ook wel handig, aan de linkerkant en aan de rechterkant zit al een cilinder bevestigt die je in een statief kan zetten, en dan kan vastzetten. Scheelt meteen weer twee truss-adapters



eh huh kan je dit ff uitleggen, je koopt gewoon square truss, met daarop vasgelast adaptors voor op statieven??

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ja, zo ongeveer wel. Die adapter zit door de horizontal bevestigingen aan het eind van de truss. En zit daar dan ook vast gelast. Best wel handig opzich  :Big Grin:

----------


## kwaak

dus de statieven staan helemaal op het uiteinde van de truss?

----------


## dj Q-bone

Als we inderdaad deze verbindingspunten gaan gebruiken wel. We kunnen altijd nog gewone truss-adapters erop zetten.

----------


## kwaak

owk I get the point  :Wink: 
nu nog de statieven of niet?

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> owk I get the point 
> nu nog de statieven of niet?



klopt, die huren we morgen, en daarna zien we wel  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj Q-bone_
> 
> Ja, zo ongeveer wel. Die adapter zit door de horizontal bevestigingen aan het eind van de truss. En zit daar dan ook vast gelast. Best wel handig opzich



*FOTO? 
PLAATJE?*
Dit is het Rigging Onderwerpen en [u]_Foto's_</u> forum! 
Kortom hier mag het, en het zal veel van de bovenstaande 'geheimtaal' verduidelijken.

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik zou graag een foto willen maken. Maar ligt nu bij collega opgeslagen. Maarmorgen hebben we een feest, dus dan is ook meteen de eerste keer dat we het gebruiken, en zullen we uitvoerig plaatsjes maken.

----------


## rinus bakker

als je geen hekel hebt aan Duits:
op
*http://www.paforum.de/paforum/viewtopic.php?t=13806*
lees je dit:
Am besten ist wirklich sich 2 Stative mit bar zu mieten wenn du nicht weißt wo, such im Internet unter den Stichworten Veranstaltungstechnik Verleih und dan mit ortsangabe. evt auch in Orten in deiner Umgebung. 
Lass dich nicht auf eine Sebstbau Lösung ein. Du wirst deines lebens nicht mehr froh wenn dir nur irgendwas runter kommt, und jemand zu schaden kommt. 
Ansonsten wenn du dir irgendwas baust ( Leitern mit stange durch) oder sowas, dann solltest du die Konstruktion auf jedenfall so absperen das niemand unterdurchlaufen kann. wenn sich dann was löst ist "nur" dein Equipment hin.

Kortom het komt vaker voor!

----------


## fredjuhh

even een plaatje over de bevestiging:


Verder is het gister prima gegaan met de gehuurde statieven en het truss, het is allemaal blijven hangen, en stevig ook  :Big Grin:  Dus voortaan huren we ze wel voor die 11pleuro.

----------


## ronny

je weet toch wat er gebeurt als je zelf aan truss gaat lassen he.

dag garantie  en welkom de aansprakelijkheid.  jaja  "als" "als" "als"  er ooit eens iets zou gebeuren[} :Smile: ]

----------


## kwaak

wat huur je voor 11 euro?
is dat niet een risico eigenlijk? statieven helemaal op het eind van de truss.....

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> je weet toch wat er gebeurt als je zelf aan truss gaat lassen he.
> 
> dag garantie  en welkom de aansprakelijkheid.  jaja  "als" "als" "als"  er ooit eens iets zou gebeuren[}]



ja, en als t niet gebeurd ben ik enkele 100's goedkoper uit [xx(]
naam van de statieven weet ik ff niet meer, waren IIG best sterk, je kon er makkelijk tegenaan stoten zonder dat t meteen erg wankelde ofzo, en ze hadden wel opvallend dunne poten, die wel van dik metaal waren.

----------


## dj Q-bone

Dat waren doughty statiefen, niet windup. Maar gewone statiefen.

----------


## rinus bakker

@Fredjuhhh!
Erg fantasievol plaatje. Wat is dat voor merk truss?
De eindplaatverbinding doet een beetje denken aan Penn-fabrication, maar is het volgens mij niet. Wel erg dunwandig allemaal.... de las is mooi doorgevloeid in de randstaven! :-) 
Heb je belastbaarheidsgegevens van deze truss, of een berekening gezien.

Ik durf er een shirtje (jaja een origineel zwart RhinoRigs T-shirt!) om te verwedden, dat de rekenmeester FF vergeten is de 'ponswerking' van de boutkop op die dunwandige rechthoekige kokers te controleren.... 
Op 4m overspanningen is dit nog niet echt maatgevend, maar ga je naar 10 of 12 m overspanningen, (en hang er dan dezelfde soort lasten aan als een Eurotruss of Prolyte van die afmetingen [30x30 vierkant?] mogen hebben) dan vrees ik toch voor de gevolgen. 
Dan is er geen "als" "als" "als" meer, dat wordt gewoon 'KNAL'!
Leuk die buis er dwars doorheen, is dat de statiefpoot-aansluiting?  
Fanstasievol zoals ik al zei!
Laten we hopen dat je jouw set niet gaat uitbreiden en deze truss blijft gebruiken. Zoals het nu gaat gaat het dus goed. Dus houden zo!

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> @Fredjuhhh!
> Erg fantasievol plaatje. Wat is dat voor merk truss?
> De eindplaatverbinding doet een beetje denken aan Penn-fabrication, maar is het volgens mij niet. Wel erg dunwandig allemaal.... de las is mooi doorgevloeid in de randstaven! :-) 
> Heb je belastbaarheidsgegevens van deze truss, of een berekening gezien.
> 
> Ik durf er een shirtje (jaja een origineel zwart RhinoRigs T-shirt!) om te verwedden, dat de rekenmeester FF vergeten is de 'ponswerking' van de boutkop op die dunwandige rechthoekige kokers te controleren.... 
> Op 4m overspanningen is dit nog niet echt maatgevend, maar ga je naar 10 of 12 m overspanningen, (en hang er dan dezelfde soort lasten aan als een Eurotruss of Prolyte van die afmetingen [30x30 vierkant?] mogen hebben) dan vrees ik toch voor de gevolgen. 
> ...



[8D] groter zal t niet worden, 6meter is genoeg om alles wat we hebben kwijt te kunnen+ nog 4x extra par van school, en nog wat zut. normaal zullen we denk 4m gebruiken.
En vroeger hebben ze ze wel eens zonder ringen gebruikt, daarom heeft de bout IDD wel wat "geponst" maar er zitten nu dikke grote ringen bij, dus dat scheelt omdat de kracht dan meer verdeeld wordt, ook op de zijkanten van die koker, dus zelfs al zou hij er doorheen willen dan komt hij tegen de zijwanden aan. Maar voor onze doeleinden voldoet dit truss IMHO prima, een hele vooruitgang T.O. hetgeen wat we hiervoor hadden. dat was zon ladder ding met kunstof klemmen enzo, kon max 30kg hebben, en stond dan knap te wiebelen vergeleken met dit. Hier konden we met z'n 2en aan gaan hangen. dus met lichten eraan ging ook goed.

----------


## martin rs

na dit gelezen te hebben meer discussie als de bouw van de statieven.
hoeveel heeft het jullie nu gekost??
en welke hoogte kan je beter voor gaan?? 3.50 of 5.30 
een 3.50 kost nieuw met 150 kilo draagkracht, gekeurd en al maar 500 euri namelijk.

----------


## fredjuhh

Ik heb geen statieven gebouwd, we huren namelijk. dus wat zelfbouw koste weet ik dus ook niet.

----------


## martin rs

verder niemand een idee???

----------


## kwaak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door martin rs_
> 
> verder niemand een idee???



bedoel je wat zelfbouw kost?

----------


## martin rs

ja dat bedoel ik en hoe je hebt exect hebt aangepakt. heb je evt tekeningen ervan??
en hoe bevalt het enz enz

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Martin,
dit topic is 6 (zes) paginás lang.
lees die eerst eens door voordat we nu helemaal opnieuw gaan beginnen!

----------


## jans

In het verleden hebben we ook veel zelf gebouwd tot aan truss toe, overigens wel dor vakkundige mensen met voldoende stevig, lees eigenlijk te stevig, materiaal.
Uit oogpunt van veiligheid voor ons en derden hebben we besloten dit niet meer te doen en dit geeft een gerust gevoel. Oké kost een paar centen maar als er dan iets gebeurd, een ongeluk zit in een klein hoekje welke we zo klein mogelijk proberen te houden, hebben we in ieder geval ons best gedaan het te voorkomen. Ik moet er niet aan denken mijn leven lang schadevergoedingen te moeten betalen. 
Natuurlijk kan een copie dezelfde kwaliteiten bezitten dan een origineel met keuring maar daar heeft de arbo niets mee.
Het is maar net wat je belangrijk vindt.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
> 1....hebben we ook veel zelf gebouwd tot aan truss toe, (...) met voldoende stevig, lees eigenlijk te stevig, materiaal.
> 2. Uit oogpunt van veiligheid voor ons en derden hebben we besloten dit niet meer te doen en dit geeft een gerust gevoel. 
> 3. Natuurlijk kan een copie dezelfde kwaliteiten bezitten dan een origineel met keuring maar daar heeft de arbo niets mee.



HalloJanssaxo, 
da's de 2de in korte tijd dat ik FF op je mag reageren:
1. "te" stevig. Dat is natuurlijk zwaar in tegenspraak met:
2. want dan zou dat ook 'te' veilig zijn. 
Dan heb je toch een gat in de markt... maken en verkopen zo'n product. Daar is eer mee te behalen en geld mee te verdienen!
3. Want als de materialen qua plaatsing en maatvoering identiek zijn maar kwa legering heel erg verschillen heeft "de arbo" daar groot gelijk in. 
Dit zijn geen beweringen die veel hout snijden!

----------


## jans

Rinus, ik bedoelde dit anders.
Omdat je niet weet hoe dik het materiaal moet zijn neem je materiaal waarvan je denkt dat het zwaar genoeg is. Uit ervaring weet ik dat ik meestal veel te grof materiaal kies voor de " veiligheid". Je sleurt je een breuk aan dit overdreven dikke materiaal.
De standers, mobiltech, en truss, prolyte, welke we nu gebruiken zijn en gekeurd en lichter.

----------


## martin rs

vandaar dat ik hier ook iemand vroeg naar tekeningen eventuellen en amteriaal keuze enz enz.
en wat je dat allemaal gaat kosten.

een statief kost je namelijk 500 euro maar dan heb je wel 150 kilo draagkracht.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> De standers, mobiltech, en truss, prolyte, welke we nu gebruiken zijn en gekeurd en lichter.



Lees die keuringen nog eens goed door op wat er daarin nu werkelijk beweerd wordt!
Op grond van welke normen enz. de keuring is gedaan, en door wie of door welke instelling.

----------

